# Cupboard Door Veneer



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

Hi
Can anyone advise me on the fridge veneer door, its gone a bit dull
& whitish, its not actually the fridge door it is the cabinet door over it.
Tried a spray wood polish with no joy.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

The panel on the fridge can be replaced without too much trouble. Bessacarr should be able to supply the correct one or you could get a piece of Formica or even take the panel out and cover it with sticky backed plastic it does have an edge round it for the plastic to fit behind . Make sure you have a fine mist water sprayer and an old credit card to smooth out the bubbles if you go for the plastic.


----------

